# Serviceberry



## Roots (Sep 13, 2002)

I had a Serviceberry bush replanted last week because it didn't take the first time when it was done in May. Just like the last one, this one got caught with 2 hot days after transplanting. Now we have a cool spell and the leaves are all just about turned yellow. Please don't tell me that I'm going to loose this one also.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 13, 2002)

ok i wont

could just be an early dormancy due to transplant shock.

check to see if the buds are green, keep watering as needed.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 14, 2002)

They're like that. Next spring, you'll be surprised.


----------



## Roots (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replys! When the bush arrived, the leaves looked like they were stressed and more of a pale green color. Watering didn't seem to do much for it. After I made my post about this, I hurried the other day and figured I had nothing to loose. So I took a spade and made a small trench around the bush and put bone meal in the dirt. I covered it up and watered the bush again. That night we had a good rain also. What green leaves that are left are really a darker green now, but the rest of the leaves look like the bush has changed into Fall colors prematurely. I HOPE and PRAY that it will survive as this is the replacement. I wanted one so badly in the first place.


----------

